# Post Your South Park Alter Ego!



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

If you were a character on South Park, what would you look like?

Make yours and Post it!! http://www.sp-studio.de/

I did some extra Photoshopping to mine hehe


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

lol.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

View attachment 2948


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Did mine a while ago. See avatar.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Also see new Avatar, thanx I've been looking on how to do this for a long time. As a gag I did one for my wife and set it as her background.










Laterz


----------



## heavenlyevil (Mar 23, 2007)

I make a lot of these when I get bored. Some of them are past looks, some current, and some planned future changes.

The past:










I really wanted one of those hats because the look works so much better with the hat, but alas, it didn't happen. Still, the red hair was neat while it lasted.

The present:










Can you tell I don't really have enough time to give a crap thanks to school and volunteering?

The future:










I plan to be the coolest-looking librarian ever. With any luck I'll be able to afford dyeing my hair that exact colour.

Just for fun:










This look I could actually pull off, but I suspect people might be afraid of the combination of the hat and/or insane grin.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't watch the show, but what the hey.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's me.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

This looks like me.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

With a bit o' the ol' Photoshop:


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

Here I am. Maybe a little too much hair in this Avatar.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Had to ad an iPod


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

Had to add an iPod too... and a bit of t-shirt art and of course my favourite Rolling Stone cover on the wall


----------

